# Jeff seid



## Yoyo2233 (May 20, 2020)

Is Jeff seid a giga chad facially?


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

he looks OK I guess about 6/10


----------



## Yoyo2233 (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> he looks OK I guess about 6/10


No way dude his face is good as fuck


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> he looks OK I guess about 6/10


Jfl at this retarded cope
hes a complete chad and mogs everyone in the forum into oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 20, 2020)

7.5-8/10 face along with 9/10 body, body would be 10/10 if he was tall


----------



## Julian (May 20, 2020)

FUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK yeah brah u mirin?


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> No way dude his face is good as fuck





BigChinHispanic said:


> Jfl at this retarded cope
> hes a complete chad and mogs everyone in the forum into oblivion


6/10 is above average he does not have model face or any defined features, he isn't even tall 5'10. just be White and gymcel brah theory.


----------



## Julian (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> 6/10 is above average he does not have model face or any defined features, he isn't even tall 5'10. just be White and gymcel brah theory.



Are you retarded, this is a 6/10?







What are you then? a -5/10?


----------



## Nosecel (May 20, 2020)

7,5-8/10 face, top tier body


----------



## Yoyo2233 (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> 6/10 is above average he does not have model face or any defined features, he isn't even tall 5'10. just be White and gymcel brah theory.


Bro he could be a model tf


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

Julian said:


> Are you retarded, this is a 6/10?
> 
> View attachment 416288
> 
> ...


these are photoshoped.

this is what he looks like.
narrow thin lips shit bulbous nose shit harmony. he isn't above 6. if you watch him in motion look like high tier normie nothing special about him to be rated High like models.









he does not even stand out next to normies


----------



## jackthenerd (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> these are photoshoped.
> 
> this is what he looks like.
> narrow thin lips shit bulbous nose shit harmony. he isn't above 6. if you watch him in motion look like high tier normie nothing special about him to be rated High like models.
> ...



Watch any public video of Jeff Seid (where he goes out in public). He rarely gets mogged facially, and there's been hundreds if not thousands of people in his videos. Same with Connor Murphy. People massively underrate the face of these chads. It's largely why they get so much attention.


----------



## goat2x (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> these are photoshoped.
> 
> this is what he looks like.
> narrow thin lips shit bulbous nose shit harmony. he isn't above 6. if you watch him in motion look like high tier normie nothing special about him to be rated High like models.
> ...


his nose is photoshopped always 
but god tier eye area and lower third


----------



## CopingHard (May 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Watch any public video of Jeff Seid (where he goes out in public). He rarely gets mogged facially, and there's been hundreds if not thousands of people in his videos. Same with Connor Murphy. People massively underrate the face of these chads. It's largely why they get so much attention.


The labes are very off for sure,he easily mogs 99,5% of population,does that make him gl enough to model idk


----------



## Germania (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> 6/10 is above average he does not have model face or any defined features, he isn't even tall 5'10. just be White and gymcel brah theory.


leave your basement


----------



## xefo (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> 6/10 is above average he does not have model face or any defined features, he isn't even tall 5'10. just be White and gymcel brah theory.


no modelor defined features yes


----------



## Germania (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> he isn't above 6


is it you?


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Watch any public video of Jeff Seid (where he goes out in public). He rarely gets mogged facially, and there's been hundreds if not thousands of people in his videos. Same with Connor Murphy. People massively underrate the face of these chads. It's largely why they get so much attention.





goat2x said:


> his nose is photoshopped always
> but god tier eye area and lower third



9/10



lmfaoooo and this is rated 8/10






I am not saying he is ugly but I still won't rate him anything above 6 psl.


----------



## xefo (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> lmfaoooo and this is rated 8/10


no one rates o'pry 8/10 unless they are coping as much as you


----------



## eyearea (May 20, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> No way dude his face is good as fuck


max 7/10 facially


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 20, 2020)

Lol

Giga chad lool

Look at how feminine and small his lower tier is. Mouth/lips. Even middle tier is feminine as hell.

Wide face and jawline is check. Eye area is check baring the eyebrows which make this area slightly feminine.

His hair is a joke, but that's style.

Really, without the gymmaxxing he is your regular kinda handsome pretty cute boy with a spunky hair-style. Chad-lite or high tier normie and it really depends on the girl. He's elevated his SMV with a good bod at the assistance of roids.

Lol at Giga Chad tho. You guys crack me up.


Julian said:


> FUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK yeah brah u mirin?
> 
> View attachment 416271
> 
> View attachment 416276



All the zyzz without the charisma.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> no one rates o'pry 8/10 unless they are coping as much as you



then what would you rate Jeff and O'pry?


----------



## jackthenerd (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> I am not saying he is ugly but I still won't rate him anything above 6 psl.



6 PSL is 1 in 100. Nobody would've taken issue with you on that. Nobody is claiming Jeff is a full blown chad. But he's indeed a mogger, and really good looking facially. But you said he was 6/10 lol (ie the normie scale). That's hardly average.

Show a single occurence of Jeff getting mogged facially in any of these videos, or any other video you can find. Fittness models doesn't count. But fuck it, you can include that too if he's hanging out with any of them:





I also challenge you to do the same with Connor Murphy, he has even more public videos. Interview style videos, night time videos when people dress up and fresh up. 1000+ people combined in all of his videos. I think I've seen him get mogged faically once or twice.

People think Jeff and Connor get so much attention because of "muh aesthctics" and that if thye just gymcel or roidcel themselves it will be teh same. It's false. Face is everything. Sure, having an insane body helps, but face is still everything. Jeff and Connor have top tier faces, that's it. Show me anyone who mog their faces IRL, and in motion. IG CHAD =/= IRL CHAD.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> 6 PSL is 1 in 100. Nobody would've taken issue with you on that. Nobody is claiming Jeff is a full blown chad. But he's indeed a mogger, and really good looking facially. But you said he was 6/10 lol (ie the normie scale). That's hardly average.
> 
> Show a single occurs of Jeff getting mogged facially in any of these videos, or any other video you can find. Fittness models doesn't count. But fuck it, you can include that too if he's hanging out with any of them:
> 
> ...




This

Also, I want to say that in photos, Jeff Seid looks really gay and off putting, probably especially to men but also women. But IRL, I'd think he looks a lot better. 

If he had a normal, athletic physique (but nothing special) we might regard him as better looking even. Its something about the face in combination with his body that makes him seem so phaggy for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> 6 PSL is 1 in 100. Nobody would've taken issue with you on that. Nobody is claiming Jeff is a full blown chad. But he's indeed a mogger, and really good looking facially. But you said he was 6/10 lol (ie the normie scale). That's hardly average.
> 
> Show a single occurs of Jeff getting mogged facially in any of these videos, or any other video you can find. Fittness models doesn't count. But fuck it, you can include that too if he's hanging out with any of them:
> 
> ...



9/10



lmfaooooo 7/10



this site can't rate for shit


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 20, 2020)

Lol both seid and murphy look decent facially but they have godmode bodies and look NT + white

they are like 6/10 facially with 10/10 bodies


----------



## jackthenerd (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeff casually getting body mogged by a random BBC @ 1:18 in the first video I linked btw. Having an insane body won't make you an automatic pussy machine. Face has to be there.

Go to 5min mark or 13min mark in the second video. How many are realisticly face mogging Jeff there? Not a single one. Fair enough, there's a lot of oldcels there, but still. You don't easily mog Jeff's face. With Connor you can see it even more clearly, since a lot of his vids are during nighttime, where there's a lot of people in his age group out and in the background of his vids.


----------



## Ascensionrequired (May 20, 2020)

Who cares if he's a model. Chicks find him GL and he's living a good life. Probably mogs Gandy in lay count despite "muh PSL"


----------



## xefo (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> then what would you rate Jeff and O'pry?


O'pry 7.5 PSL, Jeff 6.5 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> O'pry 7.5 PSL, Jeff 6.5 PSL


so the difference between this



and this



is 1 psl!! you guys are funny.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Jeff casually getting body mogged by a random BBC @ 1:18 in the first video I linked btw. Having an insane body won't make you an automatic pussy machine. Face has to be there.
> 
> Go to 5min mark or 13min mark in the second video. How many are realisticly face mogging Jeff there? Not a single one. Fair enough, there's a lot of oldcels there, but still. You don't easily mog Jeff's face. With Connor you can see it even more clearly, since a lot of his vids are during nighttime, where there's a lot of people in his age group out and in the background of his vids.


they dont get facemogged cuz most guys are ugly u mong, i rarely see PSL6+ guys

also being jacked when ur black isnt a big halo


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 20, 2020)

To answer your question OP, he's the type of gay alien PSL basement-dwelling faggots like @BigChinHispanic and @Julian masturbate over, but would be completely invisible and even unattractive to all but a small subset of females IRL.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

Julian said:


> Are you retarded, this is a 6/10?
> 
> View attachment 416288
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think he is too far ahead of me facially and I was rated 5 on reddit. and I have better harmony than him.


----------



## Julian (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> I honestly don't think he is too far ahead of me facially and I was rated 5 on reddit. and I have better harmony than him.



youre insane


Collagen or rope said:


> To answer your question OP, he's the type of gay alien PSL basement-dwelling faggots like @BigChinHispanic and @Julian masturbate over, but would be completely invisible and even unattractive to all but a small subset of females IRL.



rofl he has millions of followers youre kidding yourself


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (May 20, 2020)

I mean, he mogs pretty much everyone here anyways...


----------



## jackthenerd (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> so the difference between this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're massively underrating how big off a difference 1 PSL is. Just compare 4 to 5, or 5 to 6. It's in a different world.



nicekind-halfincel said:


> I honestly don't think he is too far ahead of me facially and I was rated 5 on reddit. and I have better harmony than him.



Yeah, you mog this. We all believe you:

































His face is not far from chad and he destroy most normies really hard. You'd slay hard on tinder with Jeff face pics. He has top tier eye area, good lower third, good thick, dark eyebrows. downturned medial canthus, vertically compact orbits, a lot surroudning eye support.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> You're massively underrating how big off a difference 1 PSL is. Just compare 4 to 5, or 5 to 6. It's in a different world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plain.


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 20, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> To answer your question OP, he's the type of gay alien PSL basement-dwelling faggots like @BigChinHispanic and @Julian masturbate over, but would be completely invisible and even unattractive to all but a small subset of females IRL.


Biggest cope ive ever read on the forum
Probably a reddit bluepilled normie faggot
fuck off lol


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 20, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> Biggest cope ive ever read on the forum
> Probably a reddit bluepilled normie faggot
> fuck off lol


Faggot? I'm not the one jacking off to gay aliens

Stay mad son


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 20, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Faggot? I'm not the one jacking off to gay aliens
> 
> Stay mad son


You're just mad he's got 67 slays while you only touched your sister
This is a MEN looksmaxxing forum, according to you stating a dude is really gl is equal to jacking him off
So fuck off the forum then greycel trash.

Also dont tag me again


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's the first time I've seen that model but it's def not a good pic looks like a selfie whereas jeff your showing a professional photoshoot.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

Djjason said:


> it's the first time I've seen that model but it's def not a good pic looks like a selfie whereas jeff your showing a professional photoshoot.


he isn't a model, he used to post on lookism/puahate. I was being sarcastic he is better looking than Jeff despite it being selfie and he was rated 7 on lookism/sluthate. Jeff is 6/10 max.


----------



## DrOtaku (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> these are photoshoped.
> 
> this is what he looks like.
> narrow thin lips shit bulbous nose shit harmony. he isn't above 6. if you watch him in motion look like high tier normie nothing special about him to be rated High like models.
> ...


Great eye area, square jaw, amazing coloring, defined zygomatic arch, No recession. Quit coping you fucking subhuman.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> Great eye area, square jaw, amazing coloring, defined zygomatic arch, No recession. Quit coping you fucking subhuman.


I have seen your pics you only say that because you got the same subhuman phenotype, I definitely mog you. you look like low IQ degenerate.


----------



## DrOtaku (May 20, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> I have seen your pics you only say that because you got the same subhuman phenotype, I definitely mog you. you look like low IQ degenerate.


you mog the pic of me from 4 years ago? you mog a blurry picture of a 16 yearold... congratulations subhuman.


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (May 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Watch any public video of Jeff Seid (where he goes out in public). He rarely gets mogged facially, and there's been hundreds if not thousands of people in his videos. Same with Connor Murphy. People massively underrate the face of these chads. It's largely why they get so much attention.


People really underestimate just how ugly most men really are. Facially, you see guys like Jeff Seid in 1/250 men or so. If that even


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> you mog the pic of me from 4 years ago? you mog a blurry picture of a 16 yearold... congratulations subhuman.


and you are even uglier now, you will never ascend low IQ pig. if you were nice I would not be rude like this. how about you suck his cock, stop acting like a triggered feminist for that cuck over psl rating.


----------



## godlikesz (May 20, 2020)

jeff seid is 7-7.5 PSL , he is above model tier 



oprey mogged







just lol that cuck next to jeff seid , imagine oprey doing the same pose filming himself with shit camera


----------



## Chadeep (May 20, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> jeff seid is 7-7.5 PSL , he is above model tier
> View attachment 416707
> oprey mogged
> 
> ...


Jeff seid is literally Textbook Chad. God tier genetics never seen him above 15% body fat.


----------



## DrOtaku (May 20, 2020)

People on the forum think opry is 7 psl and seid is 4.5 JFL delusional subhumans


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 20, 2020)

jeff seid has a 1 in 1,000,000 combination of face and body. if he were 6'1 he would be in every major hollywood picture


----------



## godlikesz (May 20, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Jeff seid is literally Textbook Chad. God tier genetics never seen him above 15% body fat.


he have so many rare features in him facially and physically , he is definitely a striking chad


DrOtaku said:


> View attachment 416727
> 
> People on the forum think opry is 7 psl and seid is 4.5 JFL delusional subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (May 20, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> View attachment 416727
> 
> People on the forum think opry is 7 psl and seid is 4.5 JFL delusional subhumans



Fuck are you guys talking about? Opry has a much better face.


----------



## forevergymcelling (May 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> 6 PSL is 1 in 100. Nobody would've taken issue with you on that. Nobody is claiming Jeff is a full blown chad. But he's indeed a mogger, and really good looking facially. But you said he was 6/10 lol (ie the normie scale). That's hardly average.
> 
> Show a single occurence of Jeff getting mogged facially in any of these videos, or any other video you can find. Fittness models doesn't count. But fuck it, you can include that too if he's hanging out with any of them:
> 
> ...




Post the vids where Connor gets mogged


----------



## Deleted member 6427 (May 20, 2020)

i mog that faggot


----------



## Yoyo2233 (May 20, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol
> 
> Giga chad lool
> 
> ...


You guys think Matthew nszoka is a giga chad when he’s literally a homosexual.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 20, 2020)

He's a chad but his body failos him hard


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 21, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> You're just mad he's got 67 slays while you only touched your sister
> This is a MEN looksmaxxing forum, according to you stating a dude is really gl is equal to jacking him off
> So fuck off the forum then greycel trash.
> 
> Also dont tag me again


@BigChinHispanic

How's that jeff seid dick taste inside your mouth, faggot.


----------

